# Coordinating rock blasting with users on Clear Creek



## Twin Tunnels Project (May 24, 2013)

When blasting began this spring for the westbound Twin Tunnels project, the rafting season was just getting under way so it made sense to stop rafts on a case-by-case basis just prior to blasting.

With the number of rafts on the water increasing significantly, the spotters along Clear Creek will no longer be stopping rafts. Rather, they will be on hand to communicate with the blaster in charge as to whether there is anyone in the water. The project will delay blasts until rafts have cleared the area.

To receive text or email alerts of blasting activities as they are scheduled, visit https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/CODOT/subscriber/new?pop=t&qsp=1851 

For updated project information you can also call 303-327-4034 or visit I-70 Westbound Twin Tunnels — CDOT


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I kinda wondered about this when floating by the warning signs that were hard to read from the creek. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for the update on policy


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for this. Was on a trip a couple of weeks ago and suddenly had to eddy out, was hectic to say the least. Just after stopping we were allowed through. Avoiding this process all together is a great service to us on the river, many thanks!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Many thanks for this. At higher flows, it's not always as easy as it may seem to find an eddy... LOL


----------

